# Rx Lotronex



## Louanna Pettay (Dec 5, 2000)

I have been unable to find a Md. in Northern CA who prescribes lotronex. Semms to me our battle to get FDA approval was in vain if we can't find a doctor. Anyone have any suggestions?Louanna


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

check the lotronex forum (5HT3) somebody there can help you I'm pretty sure.tom


----------

